# Wanted: Marriott Canyon Villas January 10-17, 2015



## davevt98 (Dec 9, 2014)

I booked this week using an AC certificate and need the same week for a unit for my parents in order for them to spend some time with their grandchildren.  If anyone has one, please PM. 

THANK YOU!

-David


----------



## dr.debs (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi There- I have a one bedroom reserved for April 10-17. I can see if I can change the reservation for you. I have the rental listed at $1250 on the marketplace board.


----------

